# saddle pad stitching



## chloe123 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi I am fairly new to embroidery and learning very quickly everyday. I would like to know how to embroider a saddle pad (english quilted pad). The design is 6x9in and I can not hoop it in the older tajima hoops. I was wondering if you would use the adhesive backing? I don't know the method. If someone could help me, I would be so grateful.
Thank you


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Get yourself a wooden hoop . Many people sell them for Tajimas. They work great for anything that is THICK or SLICK ! We do saddle pads on a pretty regular basis. No Problem using wooden hoops.


----------



## shancrft (Feb 20, 2008)

I use magna hoops and love them ! Less strain on your body. I use them on saddle pads, horse coolers, carhaart lined jackets...work great.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

I have done saddle pads with the large jacket back hoops. The reason I used the large hoops is because I can use a longer bolt on the hoop. I forget what size it is, I just went down to Lowe's with the original and matched it. This extends the size of the hoop so it will accept the extra bulk of the saddle pad. Once the hoop is in place I will ratchet the bolt tighter so the pad won't slip out. Becareful not to over tighten it, you may break the hoop. I have sewn many of these pads this way and have never had one pop out.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

We don;t even hoop the saddle pad. We put two pieces of tearaway in our largest jacket back hoop, a little spray adhesive, a square of carpet tape surrounding the embroidery area in between the backing and the saddle pad. Place it, trace it and go. We've been doing them that way for many years and never once had a problem. But when we run things like that we still man the machine the entire run, just in case. 

One other tip we use, after we hoop the backing, we trace the design holding a sharpie marker against the presser foot so that it leaves an outline of the design on the backing. That shows where to place the carpet tape.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

mighty hoops and clamp them. contact hoopmaster for them.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Stitches said:


> I have done saddle pads with the large jacket back hoops. The reason I used the large hoops is because I can use a longer bolt on the hoop. I forget what size it is, I just went down to Lowe's with the original and matched it. This extends the size of the hoop so it will accept the extra bulk of the saddle pad. Once the hoop is in place I will ratchet the bolt tighter so the pad won't slip out. Becareful not to over tighten it, you may break the hoop. I have sewn many of these pads this way and have never had one pop out.


 Allied Hoops sells longer hardware for their hoops just for this reason ! It is the solution when the normal screw length will not work ! I prefer their hoops over any other hoop anyway. They are just better made and a better design.


----------



## Janet Turton (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi, I realise this is a very old post, but asks and gives info on my question. Just need a little more info.
What needles do you use for saddle pad embroidery and do you alter the machine tension.
Thanking in anticipation.


----------

